# Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796



## krennz (14 Mai 2009)

Hi,

habe seit letzter Woche regelmässig die nummer 05553991796 auf meinem Display, manchmal 2 bis 3 mal am Tag.  Googlen hilft z.Zt. nicht. Weiss jemand wer dahinter steckt?

Übrigens, hatte gerade wieder nen anonymen Anruf."Hallo, sind sie der xxxx

Meine Antwort " Sie machen sich gerade nach dem TKG strafbar

tut tut tut


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

telefonmarketing kalefeld - Google-Suche
?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Habe grade mein altes handy mal wieder nach ein halben jahr angemacht und habe diese nummer auch 2 mal in abwesenheit drauf gehabt lasse ich mal an und wenns werbung ist mache ich strafanzeige


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

05553991796 hat soeben auch bei mir angerufen! gehe lieber nicht dran! weiss jemand schon wer das ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich hatte auch diese Nummer die letzten Tage ständig auf meinem Display. Jedesmal wenn ich dran ging wurde aufgelegt. Nur gerade eben war ich schneller als die auflegen konnten. Angeblich irgendein Verlag. Ich sagte, dass ich meine Anrufe zur Polizei umgeleitet habe und eine Anzeige läuft. Darauf hin entschuldigte man sich 100000000000000000000 mal bei mir und man würde mich nie wieder belästigen. Ich solle doch bitte die Anzeige zurück ziehen. Ich glaub die lassen mich endlich in ruhe.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

hallo, ich werde auch seit tagen von dieser nummer 05553991796 belästigt. durch recherche im netz habe ich herausgefunden das der bauer verlag dahinter steckt. wollen abos für zeitschriften verkaufen und locken mit einem angeblichen gewinn. (iphone) habe heute mal zurückgerufgen. beim ersten versuch war besetzt und beim zweitem meldete sich keiner. am besten irgnorieren und nicht zurückrufen. wer weiß was uns das kostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Der Link von Aka-Aka ist richtig. Es ist eine Telefonmarketing-Firma, die scheinbar Probleme mit ihrem Anrufsystem hat.

Die Zentrale erreicht man unter 0553-9957-0
Ich hatte eben nach dem 3. Versuch jemanden dran an dem ich erstmal meinen Frust rauslassen konnte und der meine Nummer prompt aus dem System gelöscht hat.

Für alle die's interessiert hier noch die Adresse dieser Firma:

Hotline Telemarketing GmbH
Holunderstr. 5
37589, Kalefeld
Deutschland


----------



## Fidul (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und wenns werbung ist mache ich strafanzeige


<Loriot>Ach.</>

Wettbewerbszentrale


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

hab da eben angerufen...die nehmen meine nummer ausm system! sagte wenn noch ein anruf kommt gehe ich zur polizei


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo bekomme auch seit Tagen solche Anrufe habe die Nummer rausgefunden die dahinter steckt das ist 0555399570 einfach dort anrufen und mit polizei drohen oder fragen was das soll eure Nummer wird dann aus deren register gelöscht ist eine Marketingfirma die Probleme hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Unglaublich...wie dreist diese Leute sind.
Das ist tatsächlich der BAUR Verein! Hätte ich nicht gedacht von so einer scheinbar seriösen Firma! Die haben mich erst ständig mit der 0180 Nr. angerufen und ich hab den Fehler gemacht und beim ersten mal drangehen gesagt rufen sie mich doch später nochmal an. 
Das ist jetzt ca. 3 Monate her seitdem bekam ich täglich und manchmal mehrmals täglich Anrufe von der 0180-Nr. Auf einmal war es dann nicht mehr die 0180-Nr. sondern die 055......-Nr. wo auch einfach aufgelegt wird, wenn man abhebt. Dann hab ich durch Google gesehen das dass wohl eine R-Call by Call Nr. ist was so viel heißt wie man bezahlt beim abnehmen des Anrufers???!!!! Jedenfalls ruft diese Nr. mich seit Tagen an und hat die 0180-Nr. abgelöst..! Das werde ich wirklich zur Strafanzeige bringen...sowas ist Belästigung!!! 
Aber vom feinsten!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

WAS R-CALL BY CALL???

ICh wurde heute das zweite Mal von der Nummer angerufen. Sie frage mich, ob der XX zu sprechen ist. Da sagte ich "der wohnt hier nicht" . "ich ich nicht da und da gelandet" - "nein sind sie nicht" - "oh tut mir leid, dann muss ich mich nochmal darum kümmern" .. aufgelegt.

HÄÄÄ????

Woher haben die meine Nummer und was wollten die von mir - oder eben nicht von mir?!?!
Wenn das ne R-CallByCall Nr ist. Das geht ja gar nicht!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Rufen bei mir auch ständig an. Wenn ich abnehmen geht niemand dran und bei Rückruf ist ständig besetzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

oh man.... dachte das is irgend eine auslandsnummer. hab spaßeshalber mal gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet. mich belästigt diese nummer auch ständig. täglich.  4-5 mal am Tag... aber weiß ni, ob ich rangehen soll. am ende kostet mich der spaß ein vermögen..... ?   Diese Idioten... 
lg Lilly


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

mich ruft die nummer nun schon seit 2wochen an ..habe auch schon 1000 mal mit anzeige gedroht aber aufhören tuhen sie anscheinend immer noch diese [ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich habe die Nummer im Handy einfach gesperrt!


----------



## krennz (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Seitdem ich das Thema hier gestartet habe, habe ich Ruhe.

Komisch.:-p


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich bekomme diese Anrufe seit gestern 27.05., habe jetzt diese Seite gefunden und versucht, die 0555399570 zu erreichen, es kam aber leider die Meldung, "diese Nummer ist leider nicht verfügbar". Die haben sie also deaktiviert, aber die Anrufe gehen weiter. 
Falls das wirklich eine Hotline ist - sollte sie das Problem längst in den Griff bekommen haben.
jedenfalls ist das höchst unseriös und abstrus. 
Hat sich inzwischen schon mal jemand an die Polizei gewandt?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo!
Habe auch schon einige Anrufe von der Nummer auf meinem Handy gehabt. Da über die Zentrale niemand zu erreichen ist, hab ich über die Adresse die Telefonnummer von dieser Hotline Telemarketing Firma rausgesucht und angerufen. Bin direkt, ohne das ich mit Anzeige oder so drohen musste, aus der Verteilerliste rausgenommen worden! 

Hier die Nummer: 0418196940

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Habe auch unter der besagten Rufnummer 0418196940 angerufen und die haben mich sofort auf ihre "Black-Liste" gesetzt, so das ich nun keine Anrufe mehr erhalten dürfte. 
Ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt.
Hinter der 0555... Nummer steckt wohl ein Institut für Meinungsumfragen, die sich bei den Leuten für die Teilnahme an einer Umfrage bedanke wollen. Wers glaubt...
Wie gesagt die 041... anrufen, ab auf die Blck-List und gut is.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo! Auch wir haben seit WOCHEN tagtäglich - sogar am Wochenende! - diese Nummer auf unserem Display... Heute hat sich zum ersten Mal jemand gemeldet als ich abnahm und gab sich als MA des Bauer-Verlags aus. Wir hätten Chance auf einen Gewinn (Iphone) - als ich ihm erwiderte, dass er uns bitte nicht mehr belästigen solle wurde er regelrecht frech und warf schließlich den Hörer auf! Daraufhin rief ich die 0553-9957-0 an und bat darum, unsere SÄMTLICHEN Daten zu löschen, was man mir versprach! Nun lasse ich mich mal überraschen, ansonsten: ANZEIGE (dazu riet man mir bereits seitens der Telekom...). Ich warte ab und hoffe, jetzt ist endlich Schluß mit dem täglichen Ärger!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Langsam reicht es mir mit der nummer. Man kann drohen wie man möchte aber rufen immer wieder an.
Seh nicht ein das ich mir deswegen eine neue nummer besorge


----------



## sina (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hi,

Wurde jetzt auch zwei wochen lang von dieser besagten Firma belästigt. Habe mal nach der firma im i-net gesucht und bin hier gelandet. habe grad da angerufen und wie soll ich sagen anscheind bin ich net die einzigste die sich dort beschwert hat! Die wussten sofort bescheid und meinten sofort : Ach, sie wollen bestimmt das ich die nummer aus der Liste nehme! JAWOLL mein lieber! Aber sowas von! Bin mal gespannt ob das gefruchtet hat und ich morgen Früh endlich mal meine ruhe habe. also wer sonst noch Probleme hat mit denen einfach anrufen und sagen das es nervt!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo, ich hatte auch unendlich viele Anrufe mit der Nummer 0555399570 auf meinem Handy. 
Habe dort eben angerufen und denen wie hier im Forum geraten mit Anzeige bei der Polizei und Meldung in der Verbraucher Zentrale gedroht.
Daraufhin sagte der Mann (außergewöhnlich freundlich) : um welche Nummer handelt es sich ? Un das er die Nummer sofort im System sperren würde.

Mal schauen ob tatsächlich Ruhe ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

nein, hatte diese auch auf meiner uraltnummer !!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo,
mir geht es genauso. Ich hatte bei der Zentrale noch keinen Erfolg.
Werde es weiter versuchen. Die stören zu unmöglichen Zeiten!!! Hoffe der Alptraum ist bald vorbei....so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
LG
Nici


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Moin Moin

So nach kurzem Falten des Mannes an der anderen Seite mit Polizei wurde meine Nummer aus der Liste bei denen gelöscht sobald ich diese wieder auf meinem Display sehe mache ich ne Anzeige.
LG
Jesse


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo,

hatte vor 2 Wochen an die Bundesnetzagentur wegen dieser Nummer geschrieben.
Hier die Antwort.:
Sie haben sich mit einer Beschwerde über belästigende Telefonanrufe an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt. Diese wird bei uns unter dem Zeichen EB192050 geführt.

Ergänzend zu den bereits in der Eingangsbestätigung gegebenen Hinweisen können wir Ihnen noch folgendes mitteilen.
Ihre Beschwerde wurde auf Vereinbarkeit mit telekommunikationsrechtlichen Vorschriften überprüft. Allerdings konnten keine Verstöße gegen diese Vorschriften festgestellt wurden.

Bei dem von Ihnen geschilderten Vorfall handelt es sich nach unseren Erkenntnissen um Anrufversuche eines Call-Centers, das zur Anwahl einen so genannten „predictive dialer“ verwendet hat. Hierbei werden gleichzeitig mehrere Rufnummern angewählt. Sobald der erste der Angerufenen das Gespräch entgegennimmt, werden die anderen laufenden Anrufe abgebrochen, die Rufnummern auf Wiedervorlage gelegt und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut angewählt. Sofern ein Call-Center bei den Anrufen die eigene Rufnummer übermittelt, kann diese im Anzeigenfeld der Angerufenen erscheinen.

Allerdings möchten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und sie über die bevorstehenden gesetzlichen Änderungen hinsichtlich unerlaubter Telefonwerbung informieren:

Wie Sie vielleicht der Presse entnehmen konnten, hat der Bundesrat am 15.05.2009 den am 26.03.2009 vom Deutschen Bundestag verabschiedeten Gesetzentwurf zur "Bekämpfung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung und zur Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes bei besonderen Vertriebsformen" bestätigt. Die neuen gesetzlichen Regelungen ermöglichen insbesondere der Bundesnetzagentur ein effektiveres Vorgehen gegen Werbung mit unerlaubten Telefonanrufen. Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht unter anderem eine Klarstellung der bisherigen gesetzlichen Regelung im UWG vor, wonach Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher in den Erhalt von Werbeanrufen vorher ausdrücklich eingewilligt haben müssen. Im Hinblick auf die Änderungen im TKG muss nach dem Gesetzesentwurf bei werbenden Telefonanrufen die Rufnummer des Anrufers angezeigt werden. Verstöße gegen diese neuen Regelungen sollen künftig durch die Bundesnetzagentur mit einem Bußgeld geahndet werden können. 

Die Gesetzesänderungen treten aber erst mit ihrer Verkündung im Bundesgesetzblatt in Kraft. Weitere Informationen hierzu erhalten Sie unter Bundesanzeiger Verlag | Bundesgesetzblatt online sowie unter GesetzesPortal . Die neuen gesetzlichen Regelungen werden aber erst für den Zeitraum nach Inkrafttreten des  Gesetzes gelten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass deshalb Verstöße vor diesem Zeitpunkt nicht im Nachhinein durch Bundesnetzagentur geahndet werden können. 

Gegebenenfalls können Sie zivilrechtlich gegen diese Belästigung vorgehen. Dies hängt aber vom konkreten Einzelfall ab und macht daher eine allgemeine Bewertung seitens der Bundesnetzagentur unmöglich.

Wir hoffen dennoch, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben. Für Ihren Hinweis möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle nochmals bei Ihnen bedanken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

mailto: [email protected]

Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur

fon 0291/9955-206

fax 0291/9955-180

Bundesnetzagentur

Außenstelle 

MeschedePostfach 11 51 

59851 Meschede
Wichtig:

Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:

Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur. unter „Rufnummernmissbrauch-Spam-Dialer“, „Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch“. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Habe gerade dort angerufen weil ich auch von denen genervt wurde. Ein Mitarbeiter hat nach seinen Aussagen meine Rufnummer aus dem System genommen. Also anscheinend kein Problem. Aber als Sicherheit habe ich sie von meiner FritzBox auch noch sperren lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

hallo also mich ruft diese nummer schon seid 3 tagen an ich bin ziemlich genervt aber da geht auch keiner dran wenn ich zurück rufe.auch bei der nummer die du angibst ist besetzt ich  bin echt sauer.ich frage mich nur woher haben die meine handynummer??


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

...ich hab soeben bei dem Institut, die für diese Anrufe verantwortlich sind, angerufen...Nr ist die 0418196940. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um den Baur-Versand handeln würde. Ich hätte angeblich bei einem Gewinnspiel im Internet mitgemacht und man wolle sich bedanken. Habe mitgeteilt, dass ich bitte auf der sogenannten Black-Liste vermerkt werde. Der Herr hat mich nun angeblich rausgenommen. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich werde seit dem 29.04.2009 täglich von dieser Telefonnummer zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten auf mein Prepaid-Handy angerufen. Bisher war nie jemand dran. Darufhin beschloß ich Besetzton zu schicken. Dann folgte auch noch eine SMS. 
Wenn das wirklich eine Werbefirma ist, warum geht nie jemand dran? Für mich ist das Telefon-Terror! Sowas gehört abgemahnt, ob man nur an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hat, oder nicht. Das öffnet doch nicht die Türen zum Mißbrauch und Psycho-Terror derjenigen.  Meine Handy-Nummer ist öffentlich, sie steht auch im Internet. Ich leite einen gemeinnützig arbeitenden Verein. Jeder Anrufer ist ein möglicher Hilfesuchender. 
Bin ich in den Augen vom Bauer Verlag nun "Freiwild"? Für mich ist der Terror wirklich sehr ärgerlich und nicht nur ein Kavaliersdelikt, den man mit möglichen Computerfehlern versucht zu erklären.


----------



## Michile (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hey,

diese Nummer ruft mich schon seit Wochen an.....Bin schon total genervt!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich hatte auch ewig das Problem mit dieser Nummer. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sie dann einfach in meiner FritzBox gesperrt und Ruhe is.

Mein Tipp also: Wer die Möglichkeit hat, das in seinem Telefon bzw. Router einzustellen, der kann solche Anrufe einfach unterdrücken und die anschließende Stille genießen.

[...]


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

habe auch diese scheis nummer schon zeit 1 monat jeden tag 2 - 3 mal am tag auf dem Display das nervt wie verrückt werde das mal der polizei mitteilen


----------



## Wuggie (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ob das wirklich ein Versehen ist oder nicht - die *0418196940* scheint tatsächlich die zugehörige Nummer zu dieser anderen zu sein und dort kann man sich raus nehmen lassen. 

Dabei sollte man vielleicht beachten das nicht jeder der in diesem Unternehmen tätig ist etwas dafür kann das die 0555 Nummer einen zur Weissglut treibt. 
Ich jedenfalls war höflich und direkt und bekam sogar eine Entschuldigung sowie den Hinweis das man mich rausgenommen hat. Im Endeffekt also das was ich will - ohne Zoff meine Ruhe.

Vielen Dank an die Personen die diese helfende Nummer von Seite zu Seite weitergereicht haben. =)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ich hatte soeben auch einen anruf von dieser Nr...komisch ich habe heute nach einem guten halben jahr mal wieder dieses alte handy angemacht und schwup war so ein anruf da ich war aber zu spät zum rangehen!
Sachen gibt es die gibt es garnicht!Überall läuft diese scheiss geldmacherrei zum kotzen!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo,

ich bin die Telefonnummer los geworden.

Ich habe der Gemeinde Kalefeld eine E-Mail geschrieben. Habe darin erläutert, dass wir im Büro (hier können wir keine Anrufe ignorieren) mehrmals täglich angerufen werden.

Die Dame die sich darum gekümmt hat, hat erreicht, dass wir keinerlei Anrufe mehr erhalten. Sie hat sich wohl mit einem Polizisten aus dem Ort zusammengetan.

Hoffe, diese Erfahrung hilft euch weiter. 

Grüße

Aziza


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

die (...) nimmer ruft mich auch jeden tag an und wen de zurück rufst passirt nix was das ??


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Die sind ja richtig frech!
Habe gerade da angerufen und die Stellen sich echt doof! Sagen Sie könnten die Nummer nicht finden und fragen nach Name und Anschrift!
So werden Daten gesammelt!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Seit geraumer zeit ist das bei mir auch so. Ich geb immer das besetztan wenn ich die Nummer auf meinem Dysplay sehe. Irgendwann gibt der jeneige dann schon auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Die geben ned auf die haben mich jetz 3 wochen genervt konnte jetzz son datschi mal erreichen bei der zentrale um meinen frust abzubaun  

er meinte die rufen die leute an um sich für was zu bedanken( dann sag ich mal herzlichen dank)

nach meiner frage ob bedanken nerven und auflegen is und des 2 mal täglich dann komm ich bei dennen vorbei und bedank mich auch 


und ja ich hoff für die das sie mich nie wieder anrufen sonst werd ich die echt besuchen weil ich mich da sowas von aufregen kann


----------



## Fini (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

mich ruft auch schon seit tagen diese nummer an und wenn man dran geht meldet sich keiner... aber das mit der polizei werde ich mal versuchen     wenn sich nichts ändert gehe ich gleich zur polizei  dann haben sie pech gehabt wenn die ihr scheiß system nicht unter kontrolle haben...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

hallo zusammen, also habe seit ca. 3-4 wochen so gut wie jeden tag diese nummer auf meinem display. habe am anfang noch abgehoben und mich gemeldet, aber es sagte nie jemand ein ton zu mir.
letzte woche habe ich gedroht zur polizei zu gehen, am nächsten tag kam wieder nen anruf von denen, danach sagte ich ins telefon nur: sie wissen was jetzt passiert.
nächsten tag kam kein anruf mehr rein, aber leider den tag darauf...
ich war schon fast wahnsinnig, weil ich nicht wusste wer das ist, ich wusste zwar aus welcher stadt,aber mehr auch nicht.
heute früh,nachdem mal wieder die nummer angerufen hat,bin ich zur polizei und die haben esagt,ich slle mal die nummer bei google eingeben,denn es sind wohl viele betroffene.
naja,dank euch,die die hier nummern hinterlassen haben,konnte ich endlich meine nummer löschen können.
ich hoffe,das der terror endlich ein ende hat.
leider kann man gegen denen nichts machen, da sie am telefon ja nichts sagen...
also wird es diese firma bestimmt noch einige zeit geben.

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Almenschorsch (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Diese Rufnummer ruft täglich 2-3mal bei mir an. Hab - dank dem Tip gleich auf der 1. Seite - mal bei diesem Callcenter angerufen und die richtig zur Sau gemacht.

Angeblich würde jetzt Ruhe sein meinen die. :roll:

Ich bin mal gespannt..:scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hab eben unter der 04181-96940 direkt in der Zentrale dieser Marketing Firma angerufen und mich sperren lassen.
Es läge wohl ein fehler in der Technik vor und die Rufnummern hätten sie wohl alle vom Baur-Versand.
Ist ne riesen Frechheit und ich weiß jetzt schon, bei welchem Versandhaus ich nie wieder etwas bestellen werde.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Telefonnummern und weitere Daten werden für viel Geld von CallCenter zu CallCenter verkauft (DatenCD´s)...oder ein Computer erstellt telefonnummern per zufall (klingt komisch is aber so)
Ich mach mir mittlerweile bei einigen nummern den Spass daraus ran zu gehn, nix zu sagen und das telefon bei seite zu legen...
oder mit ner trillerpfeife reinpfeifen...gibt nette Ohrenschmerzen...hehe
oder man setzt sie einfach in eine warteschleife und behauptet man hätte ein gespräch in der anderen Leitung, sie sollen doch bitte kurz warten...
einige machne vermerke hinter die angerufenen nummer, z.B. "nicht erreicht" "Mailbox" etc.

ich werde persönlich den Satz sagen: "Sie machen sich nach dem TGK?(was immer das auch ist) strafbar, vielleicht hörts dann auf...mal ausprobieren...
WARUM SOLL ICH JETZT AUCH NOCH GELD DAFÜR BEZAHLEN UND DIE VERDIENEN, NUR DAMIT ICH ENDLICH IN RUHE GELASSEN WERDE??? 
DEN DOCH LIEBER DIE TRILLERPFEIFE!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

TKG= Telekommunikationsgesetz

TKG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

is ne feine sache....


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

TKG § 45o Rufnummernmissbrauch

Wer Rufnummern in seinem Telekommunikationsnetz einrichtet, hat den Zuteilungsnehmer schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Übersendung und Übermittlung von Informationen, Sachen oder sonstige Leistungen unter bestimmten Umständen gesetzlich verboten ist. Hat er gesicherte Kenntnis davon, dass eine in seinem Telekommunikationsnetz eingerichtete Rufnummer unter Verstoß gegen Satz 1 genutzt wird, ist er verpflichtet, unverzüglich Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, die geeignet sind, eine Wiederholung zu verhindern. Bei wiederholten oder schwerwiegenden Verstößen gegen gesetzliche Verbote ist der Anbieter nach erfolgloser Abmahnung unter kurzer Fristsetzung verpflichtet, die Rufnummer zu sperren.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo 

Ich bekomm seit dem 24.05.09 immer wieder anrufe von dieser nummer und weis nicht was ich machen soll hier steht ich soll da anrufen aber ich möchte wirklich nicht das es doch nachher ein häcker ist und ich dann zalen muss seit ihr den wirklich sicher das es dann aufhört 
vielen dank


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo, 

mich hat diese Nummer jetzt das vierte Mal in zwei Wochen angerufen. 

Bei mir meldet sich niemand und legt generell nach exakt 5 Sekunden wieder auf. 

Ich werde nun nur noch einmal rangehen und das TKG erwähnen.  

>> Hat jemand dazu schon etwas auf der Telefonrechnung gesehen??


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hallo,

na da bin ich ja wohl nicht das einzige Opfer. Hab mal einwenig recherchiert. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Hotline einer Telemarking GmbH. Angeblich haben die seit Tagen ein Dialer-Problem. Ruft einfach unter 05553- 99570 oder 99190 an und lasst eure Nummer rausnehmen. Der Mitarbeiter war sehr kooperatiev, es gab keinerlei Probleme.... mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

also ernsthaft würd ich es erstma mit der trillapfeife probieren...warum geld ausgeben damit man in ruhe gelassen wird...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also ernsthaft würd ich es erstma mit der trillapfeife probieren...


Sowas könnte auch nach hinten losgehen: Trillerpfeife - Antispam Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also ernsthaft würd ich es erstma mit der trillapfeife probieren...


das fällt unter Körperverletzung und ist strafbar 

Laß gefälligst solche schwachsinnigen  Ratschläge. Der nächste der damit kommt wird ohne Kommentar gelöscht


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



webwatcher schrieb:


> das fällt unter Körperverletzung und ist strafbar
> 
> Laß gefälligst solche schwachsinnigen  Ratschläge. Der nächste der damit kommt wird ohne Kommentar gelöscht



1. sorry wusst ich nich, hab selber nur den ratschlag bekommen!!!
2. warum muss ich geld ausgeben nur um in ruhe gelassen zu werden, also verdienen die leute so oder so an einem und alle fallen darauf rein...
2. Kann man auch ein bisschen freundlicher die sache angehen und nich geich mit schwachsinnig und löschen... dachte es wäre ein forum wo man sich austauschen kann und nich irgendeine zensierte seite...es lebe die totale kontrolle...
aber danke auch ich habe es jetzt begriffen das es strafbar ist...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Ratschläge, die hier anonym  zu strafbaren Handlungen  aufrufen werden gelöscht, 
ob dir das nun passt oder nicht. 
Wenn du das als Zensur bezeichnest, zeigt das nur, dass du nicht mal im Ansatz 
verstanden hast, was Zensur bedeutet.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Telefonnummern und weitere Daten werden für viel Geld von CallCenter zu CallCenter verkauft (DatenCD´s)...oder ein Computer erstellt telefonnummern per zufall (klingt komisch is aber so)
> Ich mach mir mittlerweile bei einigen nummern den Spass daraus ran zu gehn, nix zu sagen und das telefon bei seite zu legen...
> oder mit ner trillerpfeife reinpfeifen...gibt nette Ohrenschmerzen...hehe
> oder man setzt sie einfach in eine warteschleife und behauptet man hätte ein gespräch in der anderen Leitung, sie sollen doch bitte kurz warten...
> ...



mit "mit ner trillerpfeife reinpfeifen...gibt nette Ohrenschmerzen" gehts doch Du Idiot?
Ich hoffe Du erlebst es selbst mal. Du bist einer von den Hoschi´s die nämlich ganz wichtig bei ner Service Hotline anrufen wenn es um Bestellungen eines großen Online Handel geht und gesperrt werden. 
Ich telefoniere übrigens nicht im Call Center, aber ich kenne viele. Die Menschen, die da sitzen und diesen Job machen müssen, die machen es auch nicht gerne. Zumal Sie ständig Belastungen ausgesetzt sind. Kunden die natürlich genervt sind, die Augen und Ohren werden schlechter.Aber für manche ist es eine Möglichkeit zu arbeiten und nicht vom Staat zu leben. Hast Du vielleicht mal soweit gedacht?
Gott manche haben echt wenig Hirn hier. 

Ich sehe es genauso, es nervt wenn man ständig belästigt wird, aber man kann sich wehren. An die Großen Macher des Ganzen muss man ran und nicht an die armen Schweine die diesen Dreck machen müssen. 

Nee bist Du Blö...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe auch unter der besagten Rufnummer 0418196940 angerufen und die haben mich sofort auf ihre "Black-Liste" gesetzt, so das ich nun keine Anrufe mehr erhalten dürfte.
> Ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt.
> Hinter der 0555... Nummer steckt wohl ein Institut für Meinungsumfragen, die sich bei den Leuten für die Teilnahme an einer Umfrage bedanke wollen. Wers glaubt...
> Wie gesagt die 041... anrufen, ab auf die Blck-List und gut is.



mich belästigen seit ca 10 Tagen Leute auf dem Festnetz mit 0180-er Nr. einmal klingeln und sofort auflegen- das nervt- habe auch bei der Nr. hier im Forum angerufen, waren sehr freundlich und trotzdem sie keine 0180er Nr. haben haben sie mich vorsichtshalber auf die Sperrliste gesetzt- mal schaun, ob trotzdem jetzt Ruhe ist-
schön, dass es das Forum hier gibt.
wünsche allen einen schönen Tag
lg Angy


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Nummer 05553991796*

Hinter 0180er Nummern verbergen sich oft genug unseriöse Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten.

Wenn man die Nummer zurückruft hat man ein Klingeltonabo, einen SMS-Premiumdienst oder sonstiges sinnloses Zeugs am Hals. 
Also VORSICHT mit Rückrufen!


----------

